# ICSI Belfast NHS advice successful/unsuccessful stories welcome xx



## Rosebud22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey ladies was just wondering if anyone could kind of give me an idea of what to expect when I reach the top of the list for ICSI? 
I'm under Dr mcfaul at RFC, have any of you been under him while receiving treatment?
Also looking to hear successful stories and any advice on the things you've done (and your DH) while u awaited treatment or receiving treatment that you think might have helped?


Also same thing for anyone who has had an unsuccessful cycle of ICSI is there any advice as what not to do?

I've read numerous articles online about ICSI but I still don't seem to fully understand it.

Any advice no matter how small will be very much appreciated. 

Thanks xx


----------

